# 2014-2015 SOL list



## panda309 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all
Has immigration ever removed any occupation that has never been flagged before the removal ? 
My occupation has not been flagged yet and i am going to apply at the start of 2015.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

well they are unpredictable and can do everything which we can't even imagine


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

panda309 said:


> Hi all
> Has immigration ever removed any occupation that has never been flagged before the removal ?
> My occupation has not been flagged yet and i am going to apply at the start of 2015.


dude..2015??..you are kidding me right??..hoto:..no one knows what 2014 has in store!..just keep praying man :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Last year the SOL got released on the first week of June.

I hope they do not kill the ICT sector.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

ICT sector is one of the biggest pool of applicants and they wont remove it or else they wont be making cash.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

I am guessing they would release the list on June 9th ... Bcz... SkillSelect page is updated that .. there will be an system outage on 8th June for system updates. ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Vasu


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> I am guessing they would release the list on June 9th ... Bcz... SkillSelect page is updated that .. there will be an system outage on 8th June for system updates. ...


Clever, Vasu


----------



## l0nglive (Apr 24, 2014)

I hope accounting to stay. It's filling up tô quick, about 6000 this year I guess


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Vasu


Yes .. jre05 ??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Yes .. jre05 ??


V for Vasu.:ranger::spit:


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ,

What is future of people who are invited and do not have visa lodged once the new list is published (if occupn code is taken out)?? Will we be able to apply visa as got invited ??


Tks,
Eva


----------



## Mtkhan786 (May 10, 2014)

Hi all
Any update regarding internal audit occupation?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mtkhan786 said:


> Hi all
> Any update regarding internal audit occupation?


Why you can not wait until 1st July or so perhaps. New financial of Australia where the changes would be updated. Few more hours until July, please be patient.

Wait and watch!


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> What is future of people who are invited and do not have visa lodged once the new list is published (if occupn code is taken out)?? Will we be able to apply visa as got invited ??
> 
> ...


As far as I know, An invite is an invite. So no rule changes in occupation will apply to your invite coz you have already been invited.... It is the rule changes that are after your invite that will affect you . For eg fee changes....


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

How is hr adviser looking this year... Hope its going to be there in max states and ielts requirements should be only 6...plz pray guys...


----------



## Mtkhan786 (May 10, 2014)

Hi Optimus
I have noticed you have great result of IELTs, please share the tips, how u prepare for IELTs for such result


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> As far as I know, An invite is an invite. So no rule changes in occupation will apply to your invite coz you have already been invited.... It is the rule changes that are after your invite that will affect you . For eg fee changes....


Ielts help please... It seems you have totally cracked the ielts...


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Mtkhan786 said:


> Hi Optimus
> I have noticed you have great result of IELTs, please share the tips, how u prepare for IELTs for such result


Hi Mtkhan786,

Thank you buddy! There is separate thread where people have shared great tips. You can check that out for details.
However here are 3 tips that helped me and can help you - 

1. Check out IELTS Simon and Ryan English online. Follow IELTS Simon religously. Great tips there. 

2. Practice Practice Practice a month before the exams - and the time you practice also matters - Practice at night after a long day when you are tired. Reason - This will help you build more concentration and stamina which will help you concentrate even more during exam. If you give mock tests in the morning when you are fresh it will help however if you practice at the end of your work day you will notice that you will need to stretch more and this will ultimately help your concentration and stamina during the exam.

3. Get Professional Feedback. You never know what mistakes you are making unless someone with experience tells you.


----------



## Mtkhan786 (May 10, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Mtkhan786,
> 
> Thank you buddy! There is separate thread where people have shared great tips. You can check that out for details.
> However here are 3 tips that helped me and can help you -
> ...


Thanks Optimus for your guidance. best regards


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mtkhan786 said:


> Thanks Optimus for your guidance. best regards



Also check IELTS tips by Dominic Cole (it is a website).. Concise yet comprehensive. 

Good luck..


----------

